# 4x24w T5-HO 6500k ~$130 shipped



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

I'm going to guess its a horticulture light with only one power cord. No splash guard. Too much power and not enough variability if only one power cord. A 156 watt over a 65 gallon with two banks/two power cords is more than enough power for me, so I think its a bit over kill on the 6 tube version. I would stick with one designed for aquaria. If it has two power cords, the 4x24 watt would be OK for a 40 gallon breeder. That said, HTG is a good company. I bought a replacement electrode for a Hanna pH meter from them once.


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

Betowess, I'm grateful _someone_ finally commented on this unique thread.

I'm leaning toward the 4x24w made by Sunleaves because;
-5 year manufacturers warranty instead of 2 year
-wide vented housing for improved fan-less heat dissipation
-wider design may mean more efficient light reflection
-is a more widely horticulture distributed hanging brand
-forum complaints that HTG run their OEM fixtures too hot,
and may use underrated ballasts that may need replacement.
-a major horticulture store nearby loves Sunleaves, but
he can never get enough stock on their popular fixtures.

I'm not worried about multiple cords or a splash guard because
I will run all 4 bulbs for 8 hours while resting on a glass canopy.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Spypet, I only run all four 39 watt on my 24 inch tall 65 gallon for about 4 hours and it sits a good 4 inches above that tall of tank. The other 6 hours have just 2x39 watts. So, again, I think you will be better of with a fixture with more control. Because a breeder is a short tank, and too much light is algae invite. Unless you could raise it up a bunch, which makes for an retina ache. I think in the long run, you'll be better off spending a little more on a unit which can turn on/off each bank of two T5s. Just my two cents.

Remeber, these HO T5s with individual parabolic reflectors are really bright/efficient!


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

your first hand experience is much appreciated.
I will carefully consider all you have written, but
accept for GSA, I've gotten good at keeping algae
away, even with a 2x65 on 8 hours over my 29gal.

my breeder is 18x30 and only 12 high,
but I'm using less than 2 inches of
sand, and only low carpet plants.

do you think I could get away with
their 2x24 fixture running 8-10 hours?
just seems silly to buy half as much
light for only 20% less money when
I can always unscrew a bulb or two.

BTW do you think these HO's get too
hot to keep right on my glass canopy?
I had no problems doing that with normal T5s
I'm not worried about my water temperature,
just the fixture ventilation and glass integrity.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

I suppose 2x24 would be fine, probably more than enough on a twelve inch deep tank. Just depends how fast you want to grow/trim the plants. You could always experiment with disconnecting bulbs (as you mentioned) and/or raising the light and keep the higher light model. But I'm still betting its too much light for that short of tank. If you go with the 4 bulb, will it run with two screwed off? Good to check that out. It probably will.

Just remember 2x65 with a flat reflector isn't near as bright as 2x 54 watt with parabolic reflectors.The Nova extreme has a one piece parabolic. The Tek has individual around each tube. It sounds like the unit you are looking at also have individual parabolics, so its going to BRIGHT!


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

again, all very interesting and useful feedback.
I think I'll get the 4x24, unscrew 2 bulbs so there
is an off bulb between the remaining on ones.
that should increase reflection while decreasing
the concentration of heat. then I'll see how my
plants are doing, then maybe add a bulb or more
hours depending on my results. Thanks again roud:


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

spypet said:


> BTW do you think these HO's get too
> hot to keep right on my glass canopy?
> I had no problems doing that with normal T5s
> I'm not worried about my water temperature,
> just the fixture ventilation and glass integrity.


Missed this. Maybe you can get them (jury rig) up a few inches off the glass top or build something to hold them up and go open top (my preference if you can add a splash shield).
Good luck with the new lights. :smile:


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

Betowess said:


> Missed this. Maybe you can get them (jury rig) up a few inches off the glass top or build something to hold them up and go open top (my preference if you can add a splash shield).
> Good luck with the new lights. :smile:


you see this is why I like those expensive Orbit fixtures so much.
the bulbs are so recessed up in the fixture housing that you do
not get any light leaking glare from the sides when the fixture
is mounted above your eye level. unfortunately if I mount the
4x24 any higher than the tank glass I'll get glare all over the room
unless I house them in a separate tall wooden enclosed canopy,
which by then would almost pay for me to simply buy a lighting kit.


----------



## awrieger (May 12, 2005)

Those AgroMax 6400K tubes look interesting, especially the 6400K part.

Interesting, as in not 6700K, not 10000k, not a split 6700/10000K (PC), not 9325K or whatever other K everyone's been using for years to grow aquarium plants.

Hmmm, maybe Grolux tubes really are 6500K after all.


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

awrieger said:


> 6700K, not 10000k, not a split 6700/10000K (PC), not 9325K or whatever other K


as been discussed in countless forum threads, the Kelvin rating (above 5000k) hardly matters in terms of plant growth, it's simply a matter of personal preference on whether you prefer a yellower or bluer bulb illuminating your tank contents. personally, over a freshwater planted aquarium I prefer a yellow/white lower kelvin bulb, as apposed to a white/blue higher kelvin bulb.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Why not get something like this? Little lower light, but so the plants grow a little slower. Less algae and if its only 12 deep I would go this way or maybe AH Supply with a 55 watt bright kit and make your own box for cheap...
http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...wattpowercompactfixturesinglestripwlunarlight

With the Current, you could mount it on the stand, looks nice and pretty and no glass top to screw with. Just a thought here... You might need a different bulb.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Or this and change the bulbs. I really like the flip up legs available for Coralife fixtures. They are terrific for getting in and out of a tank fast.
http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...life30aqualightdeluxesinglelinearstriplightsw

Mounting flip legs...
http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...4/cl0/coralifeaqualightadjustablemountinglegs


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

I know AHSupply has wooden tops, but only for 12" wide tanks, so I probably won't go with a light kit as nobody I know can build me an enclosure for it. As for Current, I would just get an open box Orbit 2x65 from tricitytropicals.com and keep a bulb offline half the day. I just thought I'd give an T5HO a try, since I already have PCF fixtures.


----------



## awrieger (May 12, 2005)

spypet said:


> as been discussed in countless forum threads, the Kelvin rating (above 5000k) hardly matters in terms of plant growth


If so, why does AgroMax find it important enough to include the K rating in their advertising for 'Grow Spectrum' bulbs? They are in the business of plant growing lights, and so I assume they must believe their customers also would find the K rating of importance.

These bulbs are for agricultural purposes, not aesthetics. Eg, when growing a shed full of 'tomato plants', I would assume the visual appearance of the light given off would be the least important factor in purchasing these bulbs. Growth rate is by far the most important issue, and so I believe the 6400K is also important because it must relate to the growth rate.


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

in horticulture, ~6500k bulbs are considered grow bulbs, while 3000k bulbs are for budding and blooming. I don't pretend to know the subtleties of immersed plant growing. I only know what I like and that seems to work well with submerged freshwater plants. Kelvin ratings can often be marketing gimmicks or even customer demanded fads. just ask anyone who tried to buy an 8800k bulb last year when some magazine article's plant growth results equated them with the second coming of Christ.

please start a new thread about Kelvin ratings if you want to debate this.
I'd really like to keep this thread about Horticulture T5HO fixtures for use
in planted aquariums.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

dont go with the ah supply, I think they are over rated and PC lights run hotter and less efficient. Im probably gonna go with the same 2x24w t5 ho fixture found on ebay for my ADA 60p. 24x12x14 18gal but will swap one bulb for Heliolight 11k.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

MARIMOBALL said:


> dont go with the ah supply, I think they are over rated and PC lights run hotter and less efficient. Im probably gonna go with the same 2x24w t5 ho fixture found on ebay for my ADA 60p. 24x12x14 18gal but will swap one bulb for Heliolight 11k.


IME AH Supply lights are almost the brightest light out there. The only thing brighter is a Tek with individual parabolic reflector. They do run a little warmer than HO T5s, but not much at all. They have the best parabolic reflector in the market and thus are very efficient.

I do agree however that high output T5s with a programmed start electronic ballast is the future. High quality units such as the Tek light slowly start up the tubes and thus the flourescent lights last much longer. These programmed ballast are made by Universal lighting and are named Triad ballast.


----------



## cott (May 26, 2007)

Why do the sites all mention not to use the mounting legs over glass tops? My fish would jump out of the tank without a top?


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

Spypet, you could get a sunlight supply new wave light off ebay for 140 shipped, with 4 GE 6500k bulbs. They use the same reflectors as the tek light. Probably better than the light you have linked.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Ditto what Ian said.

Note, you can raise and lower these lights easily, that can adjust the high/low light values you want, but....you have light over spray issues. 
Those light over spray splash guards are worthwhile..........

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## PAINKILLER1009 (Jan 29, 2007)

ianiwane said:


> Spypet, you could get a sunlight supply new wave light off ebay for 140 shipped, with 4 GE 6500k bulbs. They use the same reflectors as the tek light. Probably better than the light you have linked.



No, the tek light uses different reflectors then the new wave. 
On the tek is a v bend just above the light bulb virtually eliminating restrike. Plus there is several other bends in the reflector the the new wave does not have . I have both the new wave 8x54w and the tek 4x54w lights and the tek is a much better light. IMO


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

I've had both too. They look pretty much the same to me. I have a 6x54 tek and used to have a 4x24 new wave. I did not know there were bends in the tek reflector. It looks like a simple parabolic reflector to me. Maybe I should look at it more carefully.


----------



## PAINKILLER1009 (Jan 29, 2007)

maybe you had the older style tek reflectors? I seen there are new ones out now.


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

could someone please provide links to
whatever fixtures you are talking about?
"tek" and "new wave"
I'm only interested in comparing 24" long 
finished fixtures with bulbs, not kits.

I just ordered a custom cut 3/16" thick
glass canopy made for my breeder, so I
don't really care about splash guards or not.
stupid glass cost me more than my used tank!


----------



## PAINKILLER1009 (Jan 29, 2007)

http://www.marinedepot.com/ps/ps_Vi...es_Reflectors_For_Flo._(VHO__PC)~vendor~.html

Theres a link to the new tek reflector. 29 bends is alot. That better get the light where it needs to go.

*spypet* here is the place I purchased my tek light. He also sell all the sun light supply lights. His phone number is on the page here. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/TEK-LIGHT-T5-HO...7QQihZ003QQcategoryZ46314QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

He will deal better on the phone then his ebay sales.
Pm me if you want to know the deal I got.


----------



## PAINKILLER1009 (Jan 29, 2007)

opps sorry that is a 4ft light in the link up top:icon_redf 

here is the 24
http://cgi.ebay.com/TEK-LIGHT-T5-HO...8368260QQihZ003QQcategoryZ46314QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks for the Tek links.
here's that New Wave fixture
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290049893935
both cost FAR more than the T5-HO
I link this thread to, so no matter how
fancy shmancy their reflectors are,
I still would not pay for either of them
when I can get the same type of
thing for nearly half what they want
even after buying my own glass canopy
to make up for a lack of splash guard.

I still think it's ridiculous nobody yet sells
a 75watt per bulb VHO T5 finished fixture
when that standard has been around for
nearly 10 years now...



ianiwane said:


> Spypet, you could get a sunlight supply new wave light off ebay for *140 shipped*, with 4 GE 6500k bulbs. They use the same reflectors as the tek light. Probably better than the light you have linked.


Link please... all I see is a $250 shipped.
unless you expect me to wait around till
someone sells their old one


----------



## PAINKILLER1009 (Jan 29, 2007)

The real hype about t5ho lights are the *reflectors*. 
Not the bulb itself (though it helps out).

Though this isnt talking about our particular application. Here is a helpful link.
http://www.prolighting.com/t5hot8vshid.html

The secret to these fixtures performance lies in the multi-faceted, enhanced aluminum reflectors that encase each lamp and focuses the output for maximum intensity. Coupled with the excellent color rendering, lumen maintenance, and energy efficiency of today's fluorescents, fluorescent high bay fixtures can be used in applications normally reserved for HID's.

Standard 400-watt metal halide fixtures rated for 36,000 initial lumens lose up to 45% of their lighting ability through depreciation and fixture inefficiencies. When compared to only a 6% loss of the T5HO Fluorescent High Bay rated for 20,000 initial lumens, the maintained lumen output is virtually the same.


----------



## crazy loaches (Sep 29, 2006)

Yeah, if your not getting the Tek or Icecap reflectors I'd stick with AHSupply. But I am not sure if they have them for the shorter length bulbs. I just ordered my T5 lights - doing DIY with Icecap reflectors. It was a tough call though, the AHSupply alternative is a good amount cheaper, but figured I'd try out the T5's. I might go with AHSupply on my other tank just so I can see them both side by side.

Oh an 1700 posts and you havent heard of Tek lights?!? j/k :icon_smil


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

crazy loaches said:


> Oh an 1700 posts and you haven't heard of Tek lights?!? j/k :icon_smil


I find essentially the same fixture for  half the price with perhaps 5% less light reflective efficiency,
but you're right... for not knowing about Tek lights I should be busted down to an Algae Grower :flick:

well, Friday is decision day. If the refurbished Orbit's don't come in by then,
I'm going to take my chances with that Sunleaves Pioneer Jr. IV, and maybe
post a _review_ of it here on PTF which I'm sure all you reflector junkies
will blast to hell, but the rest of us who can't afford to spend more than
$1 per watt's worth of fixture, will just go out and buy these regardless.


----------



## dantra (May 25, 2007)

Spypet I’ve been doing some research on light fixtures and I decided on *this* for my 55 gal. I know it’s a bit too much lighting but I can play around with it and use a combination of different bulbs to smooth things out. In the future I plan on upgrading to a 75 or 90 gallon aquarium and I’m pretty sure it will serve me well there too.

Oh, the leg mounts are listed on the same page on the bottom.


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

dantra, that's a beautiful 4 foot form factor fixture that once you buy bulbs and pay for shipping will set you back nearly $400. but just like you are investing in your tank upgrade future with this fixture, so am I by accumulating 24" Orbits. you see my next tank will be a 48x24 or 72x24 bottom tank, so by laying the 24" Orbits front to back, I can use my fixture for my ultimate future tank. with 2 Orbits I'll have accumulated 260w worth of PFC lighting which is nearly equal to your 216w, but I'll have only spent $280 (including bulbs and shipping), leaving me plenty of powder dry to later buy a third Orbit should I go for the 72 long tank. The reason I started this thread was to help talk me into a 4x24 and give up on my Orbit hoarding, so the jury's still out till Friday.


----------



## PAINKILLER1009 (Jan 29, 2007)

dantra said:


> Spypet I’ve been doing some research on light fixtures and I decided on *this* for my 55 gal. I know it’s a bit too much lighting but I can play around with it and use a combination of different bulbs to smooth things out. In the future I plan on upgrading to a 75 or 90 gallon aquarium and I’m pretty sure it will serve me well there too.
> 
> Oh, the leg mounts are listed on the same page on the bottom.



That is the same light that I have over my 55g and love it. I also linked to it on post#26, but i see the bidding has already ended. If you look on the page I linked there is his shops phone number call him directly you can get a much better deal than dealing inside of ebay. BTW I had a 4x65w CPF light fixture prior to this tek light and am shocked to see the difference. This is a very good light if you have the money get it you wont be dissapointed.




> I find essentially the same fixture for half the price with perhaps 5% less light reflective efficiency,
> but you're right... for not knowing about Tek lights I should be busted down to an Algae Grower
> 
> well, Friday is decision day. If the refurbished Orbit's don't come in by then,
> ...


The Sunleaves Pioneer Jr. IV is only 96w right? 
How much are you paying for it? 130$ 
Well thats 1.35$ per watt. Over your 1$ per watt deal. I paid less then that per watt.

If you are referring to me as being a "reflector junkie". Well I kind of em as I am partial to the tek. If the light fixture dosent say how much light reflective efficiency it has it probbly dosent have very much.
How many bad reviews have you heard about any tek light?

As for blasting your review. I hope your Jr. light works out for the best for you and your plants do well. 

Its your money do with it as you will I was just commenting on the reflector comment anyways. Then thought I would help you with you light decision, and get you a better deal.


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks PAIN, it's all very reflective of you. and you're right, the 4x24 is more money per watt then the 2x65 orbit, however many seem to feel T5-HO is more effective than PCF so I'm OK with the premium. You probably should not assume that since you got a great Tek deal, that everyone else will. I recently priced out a 48x24x24 125g tank that a local fellow I trade plants with who sent me to check out a small area LPS that moves lots of tanks. I was quoted $420 in person, while my friend got an _Asian_ discount and only paid $350 last Month. on another occasion I got lucky and picked up an open box 24" Orbit for $100 shipped only 6 Months ago, and that was even after Current USA's 20% MSRP price rise, but I don't go yapping about it on the threads because I don't expect I or anyone else will get that deal again. Anyway, I hope everyone can get Tek's as cheap as you did, but don't automatically expect it to happen for others.

as for my reflector junkie comments... come on, you gotta admit how funny it is to read people debating this marketing hype, at least until you end up buying one yourself, cause by then you've invested so much in a shiny piece of aluminum that you must defend it's honor to the death! The only thing funnier is reading people swearing by this Kelvin bulb, or that Kelvin bulb - it's laughable...


----------



## PAINKILLER1009 (Jan 29, 2007)

I am not automatically expecting you to get my deal. Just give him a call and see what he can do. Heck you have till Friday you say. I know you can get the bulbs for free.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

spypet Im going to order the 2x24w T5 HO fixture from HTG. for my ADA 60p. Ill give my review of the fixture on this thread. I contacted George LO at aquaforrest and he sell a 2x24w t5 HO for the 60P. He says it is enough light for the 60p. Ill switch out one bulb for an 11k Heliolight bulb. I plan to grow HC on my tank. Im placing my order tonight.


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

MARIM, I'm anxious to hear your 2x24 report.
the reason I've ruled out HTG is my fear they
are designed to run too high&hot, thus wearing
out the ballast too quickly, but any first hand
feedback you provide will be appreciated roud:


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

spypet their add says they run cool and can be placed really close to plants unlike PC and HQI.


----------



## dantra (May 25, 2007)

Yeah, I totally agree, it does get expensive. I’ve been researching lighting with future growth potential for some time now and I wasn’t totally overwhelmed and convinced with PC HQI metal halide lamps, however that combination works very well for others.
I like the opportunity I have with the bulb choice available for T5-HO. But again, that’s what works for me, YMMV. I’m interested in low watts with a wide coverage of light that illuminates the aquarium well. The more I researched the more I wanted less wattage with more growth potential that runs cool (fanless). 

Do you know if it’s possible to use a 20-30 watt bulb with the Tek?

My aquarium is still in the “putting together stage” so I’m in no rush to purchase anything. If you can get a very good deal on the lighting system of your choice then by all means I’ll consider it. My decision isn’t etched in stone but rather slow drying concrete. :icon_smil
I’m looking forward to see the lighting system you introduce into your aquarium… with pics of course. roud:


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

dantra I would only use the wattage that the MFG suggests. the ballasts are made for high output bulbs only.


----------



## dantra (May 25, 2007)

Thanks MARIMOBALL. looks like I'll have to start matching bulbs.

// I apologize for the thread jack //


----------



## crazy loaches (Sep 29, 2006)

I dont know the reason (I assume they are cheaper), but others have used the standard T5 bulbs in T5HO fixtures without problems thus far, not than many do it though. Wattage usually corresponds to the length of the bulb for same bulb types so different wattages wont fit. The exception would be that T5 has two version, regular and HO. The power the bulb runs at is function of the ballast.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Ive Heared the same HO fixture to NO bulb will work but why would you want less light. Bulbs cost about the same for HO and NO. NO fixture to HO bulb will probabaly not work. The 11k 24w HO bulb I plan to get for my fixture is only $8.99:icon_roll


----------



## crazy loaches (Sep 29, 2006)

Like I said power is a function of the ballast, not the bulb. You will not loose much light overdriving a normal output bulb in a HO fixture, atleast thats what I've heard in the past. I have no firsthand experience with T5 yet - they should be in the mail.


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

kind of a newbie question, but now that this thread has busted me down
to _algae eater _for not worshiping at the alter of Tek, I may as well ask;

will T5-HO end caps fit & power a T8-HO bulb?

the reason I ask is because I like having a pink Colormax bulb
mixed in with my other white 6400k-10,000k bulbs, and those
24" Colormax HO's are only available in a T8 diameter at 20w.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

dantra said:


> Spypet I’ve been doing some research on light fixtures and I decided on *this* for my 55 gal. I know it’s a bit too much lighting but I can play around with it and use a combination of different bulbs to smooth things out. In the future I plan on upgrading to a 75 or 90 gallon aquarium and I’m pretty sure it will serve me well there too.
> 
> Oh, the leg mounts are listed on the same page on the bottom.


Dantra, you will love the light. But only run 2x54 on a 55 gallon and mount it up high. The griplock hangers are the best way to go IMO. Way better than mounting on a tank if at all possible. Its a heavy light, close to 60 plus pounds my guess. Almost a perfect light for a 90 gallon.


----------



## dantra (May 25, 2007)

Well, I ordered some macro and micro nutrients today along with my substrate. All that’s left is my co2 and lighting. Oh, can’t forget the plants.

I didn’t realize that it was so heavy. Thanks for the info. Perhaps I can get two arms to attach to the stand and hang the light fixture from there. Are the legs any good or do you think putting that much weight on the sides of the tank is a bad idea?

I’m still doing my homework on the different bulbs available. Surprisingly, the prices for the bulbs are inconsistent. They range in price from about $20 to $40. If you are using two bulbs on your tank why didn’t you purchase the two strip fixture as opposed to the four, unless you are managing your photo period?
If that’s the case then have you considered swapping out two bulbs for specialized growth bulbs? They aren’t bright at all, in fact they omit a light that, if I’m correct, we as humans can’t see but promote and stimulate photosynthesis and growth.
I’ve haven’t been involved in this hobby for years now. I go far back as when cycling an aquarium was considered for saltwater only, unheard of for freshwater. Hell, I even have my old hydrometer that floated around my saltwater tank to check the salinity of the water. When I decided to venture back into keeping fish, imaging my surprise when I’ve read that cycling has caught up to freshwater. I never cycled a freshwater tank years ago. Nothing died and everything was o.k.
I’m kind of old school in the way of doing things, function over form and keeping it simple, less is more.

I have a lot of catching up to do but I’m enjoying every bit of it!


----------



## PAINKILLER1009 (Jan 29, 2007)

I didnt think my tek was that heavy. It was a pain to hang up and had to have a buddy help me aligne everything. The griplockers are the way to go for sure, easy up and easy down.
Here is a link that tells the weight of the tek. 20lbs.
http://www.specialty-lights.com/960100.html


----------



## dantra (May 25, 2007)

I was just about to post a link to that site but you beat me to it. :biggrin: How did you mount your fixture? Did you use the griplock like you mentioned?


----------



## PAINKILLER1009 (Jan 29, 2007)

I used the griplocks and screwed them into the cealing. Then I made a light splash guard like the one in the link but made it 3 sided.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/p...-06-re-scape-2.html?highlight=Betowess+gallon

here are some camera phone pics I just took.
my tank with light guard.
http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z129/painkiller1009/Withlightguard.jpg

my tank without light guard.
http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z129/painkiller1009/Withoutlightguard.jpg


----------



## PAINKILLER1009 (Jan 29, 2007)

spypet said:


> kind of a newbie question, but now that this thread has busted me down
> to _algae eater _for not worshiping at the alter of Tek, I may as well ask;
> 
> will T5-HO end caps fit & power a T8-HO bulb?
> ...


No t5 will not fit in a t8 or vise versa.


----------



## dantra (May 25, 2007)

The first link made for interesting reading. The dark red hue of the plants was just beautiful. The bulbs were $11.00. 
Your plants look lush and full as well. The fixture is definitely a winner and with the right bulbs it makes for an “awesome fixture” killer combination.


----------



## crazy loaches (Sep 29, 2006)

PAINKILLER1009 said:


> No t5 will not fit in a t8 or vise versa.


Correct, T6,T8,T10,T12 all take the same medium bipin endcap and are usually interchangable (well except for VHO, and if your using the waterproof endcaps that match the bulb diameter). T5's are smaller and dont fit the same endcaps.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

dantra said:


> I didn’t realize that it was so heavy. Thanks for the info. Perhaps I can get two arms to attach to the stand and hang the light fixture from there. Are the legs any good or do you think putting that much weight on the sides of the tank is a bad idea?


The legs are very solid. But since I mess with the tank so often, trimming, adding ferts, and adjusting light height etc., I much prefer the total flexibility of the light hangers... to be able to raise and lower them on a whim - and very easily too. And the Sunlight supply hangers are very heavy duty. Sunlight supply makes terrific quality parts. But IMO, the griplock hangers are definately the way to go and look very minimalist. 



dantra said:


> I’m still doing my homework on the different bulbs available. Surprisingly, the prices for the bulbs are inconsistent. They range in price from about $20 to $40. If you are using two bulbs on your tank why didn’t you purchase the two strip fixture as opposed to the four, unless you are managing your photo period?


I only meant to suggest to use two of the four banks for the 55 gallon. On a 90 gallon I like running two for a bit over half and use all four for a short 2-4 hour midday burst, depending upon plant mass and conditions. Sometimes I have run all four for a full photoperiod, but I'm getting back to using a bit less light. These Teks are incredibly efficient/bright! 

Check out Drs. Foster and Smith for a mix of 6500/6700K and equal number ot 10000K. I like the Current USA. The 6500 starcoats from GE sold at reefgeek.com are the brightest, but put out a stronger yellow look after some months. I really prefer the 6700K with 10000K tandem. If you want to look at a mature tank with these lights, check out my tank link above my avatar.





dantra said:


> If that’s the case then have you considered swapping out two bulbs for specialized growth bulbs? They aren’t bright at all, in fact they omit a light that, if I’m correct, we as humans can’t see but promote and stimulate photosynthesis and growth.


Regards grow lights, the Aquamedic plantas look great, but grow dim way too early. But I would use them in a heartbeat if I had a 6x54 watt fixture (some of the time). Plants love them.



dantra said:


> I’m kind of old school in the way of doing things, function over form and keeping it simple, less is more.
> 
> I have a lot of catching up to do but I’m enjoying every bit of it!


KISS is the best method. I agree, but also like some of the cool tech available. roud: 
Miles Davis said it too: Less is more. I totally agree. :smile:


----------



## boasist (May 14, 2007)

painkiller - just wanted to say thanks for the tip to call Bob on that ebay auction. He did knock off a good amount, and I ended up getting the fixture and bracket for WAY less than I could find anywhere online.

if purchasing bulbs

I found great prices on the current USA models from

www.petstore.com
www.petmountain.com

10k 48" current usa for $13/ea can't beat that.


----------



## dantra (May 25, 2007)

Boasist, did you get the Tek fixture or the Orbit. I’m pretty much sold on the Tek however if you got a really good deal, do share. :wink:


----------



## PAINKILLER1009 (Jan 29, 2007)

boasist said:


> painkiller - just wanted to say thanks for the tip to call Bob on that ebay auction. He did knock off a good amount, and I ended up getting the fixture and bracket for WAY less than I could find anywhere online.
> 
> if purchasing bulbs
> 
> ...



Your welcome boasist. I'm here to help. I heard about this deal form a fellow forum member (I can't remember who) and thought I should share it.
Now if others would do the same instead of whining about not being able to get a deal.
Was it hard to get off the phone with Bob? He wanted to chat my ear off when I called several time before I bought my TEK. Fun conversarion though:icon_smil


----------



## boasist (May 14, 2007)

No i got the tek light kit, 48x4 with the tank bracket.

and yes, I gave bob my order and he immediately started asking me questions about my setup, telling me stories abot when he toured the sunlight factory, great experience overall really, and of course, can't beat the price.

Dantra - just call bob up from the number in his auctions, a little haggling, you'll get a great deal, if you want bulbs i'm sure the deal will be even greater. good luck.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

*2x24w t5 HO review*

Ok the fixture came in from HTG supply. I bought one 11k bulb from a LFS and planned to swap one bulb. The fixture looks great nice metalic flake finish good reflector and very bright lighting. After one hour of having it on the fixture is cool to the touch not even warm. So far so good. Now here comes the problem when I went to switch the bulb to 11k the bulb did not fit the Heliolight 24w bulb is about 23" and the fixture takes 22" bulbs:icon_sad: The 64k bulbs are perfect for plants but for asthetic reasons I want one 11k or 10k bulb. I searched online but cant find a 22" 24w bulb with that color spectrum. So here is what I can do, open the fixture loosen one endcap and move it an inch wider. But this would probably void the warranty. Or return it and get a current extreme 2x24 T5 HO for $70 but no hanging fixture :icon_frow or the current 4x24w T5 HO with moon lights. Im going to contact current to find out what length are there 24w bulbs. HTG Supply are great and have a good return policy so I still can send them back for a $32 loss due to shipping


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

Marimo, sorry about your headache.
There is a similar issue with square and straight pin PCF
as square pin 65 watt bulbs are often an inch longer.

anyway, after weeks of agonizing over this decision,
I finally caved and ordered another Orbit 2x65w 24".

If I wanted to save money, I would have taken my
chances with an Odyssey fixture, but I see these
fixtures as an investment in my tank keeping future,
so staying with PCF and Orbit housing seems prudent.

I hope when I finally get my dream 60x24" used tank
off craigslist, that these Orbit fixtures fit in nicely.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

spypet I hope others learn from my mistake but the fixture is still great. I was thinking of 2x65w current light but im still going for T5 lighting. Just cuz ill have more color spectrum options. I will be ordering the current nova extreme 4x24w T5 with moon light which is a 24hr lighting system. Being that the tank is in my bedroom I will enjoy the moon lights. lighting combo will be 1x8k 1x10k for morning and evening and 1x65k 1x10k plus the previous for 3 hrs miday.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Here are some pics of the fixture that Im returning.


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

Wow, now I can clearly see why T5-HO are so very light efficient.
the bulb to reflector ratio is huge compared to any PCF I've seen.

I agree that bulb choices variety is important, but since they have
so many PCF combo bulbs like 10k/6.7k and 6.7k/Colormax, then I
can still have desirable combinations with only 2 bulbs in my fixture. 

But as much as I regret living with the relative light inefficiency of
my PCF, I prefer how recessed the bulbs are in the Orbit housing,
as my fixtures are alway above my eyes, yet I get no glare from them.
were I to use shallow T5-HO with all that reflector surface, I'd have
to create a canopy or at least a bib to block all that bright glare.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

MARIMOBALL said:


> spypet I hope others learn from my mistake but the fixture is still great. I was thinking of 2x65w current light but im still going for T5 lighting. Just cuz ill have more color spectrum options. I will be ordering the current nova extreme 4x24w T5 with moon light which is a 24hr lighting system. Being that the tank is in my bedroom I will enjoy the moon lights. lighting combo will be 1x8k 1x10k for morning and evening and 1x65k 1x10k plus the previous for 3 hrs miday.


The Nova is a nice light, but the moon lights aren't nearly bright enough on my 4x39 watt - in my opinion. Of course the center one partially hits a 3' tank's mid brace, which if it isn't clear doesn't help this dim situation.

BTW, where are you getting the 8000K bulbs?


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Spypet I was seriously considering power compacts. The price is about $50 cheaper than T5, but I live in SoCal and my 120gal has PC's and in the summer months the water reaches 90F, but my discus don't mind the heat that the PC produce. This tank will have CRS and temp for them has to be 72-74F. Seeing that the T5's produce almost no heat after an hour of being turned on and their 34watt difference to 2x65w PC, Im going with T5. At my LFS 24" T5 bulbs are $8.99 as oppossed to $30-$35 for PC combo 10k/6.5k. 
Betowess HELIOLIGHTS makes 8k bulbs but Ive only seen them in 24watts.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Well I just recieved my Current Nova Extreme and I love it I bought The pink freshwater bulbs to replace the actinic bulbs. Turns out the Heliolight bulb was 23" but the current bulbs are 22". That means I could of used the HTG fixture and swapped the bulbs for one 10k and one pink. If anyone is interested in the HTG fixture Id say go for it, Its enough light @ a good price bulbs are good for plants and Current make the freshwater pink bulbs. If your on a tight budget get the current 2x24w fixture for $69. Hope this thread helps some one out there and helps them make a choice on T5 Ho fixtures Tek lights are nice but the HTG fixture is nice also and about a $150 cheaper.:thumbsup:


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

Marimo, what did you think of the narrow bulb gap on the Current fixture?
I always considered them too narrow for the reflector to do much good,
especially on the 4 bulb units.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Yes it could be wider my tank is 12" and the reflector is about 5" and the total fixture width about 8" but still a great fixture.


----------

